
Edinburgh Parents Block Sick Child’s Learning Robot from Class - seanwilson
https://digit.fyi/edinburgh-parents-block-sick-childs-remote-learning-robot/
======
ainiriand
I bet they are anti-vaccination as well...

~~~
seanwilson
Sounds like the objections are from the privacy implications of the live
stream.

